# Found a breeder I think



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Been talkin to a breeder who has puppies (well actually embryos they arent born yet). She seems very nice and knowledgeable and knows exactly what I want . By the time they are born and add 9-10 weeks of momma/litter time I should be ready for a puppy. I won't know for sure till they are born as I want a male and don't know if she will have one for me but its a start and this way I won't be rushed. She is very nice and doesn't get upset when I bug her which is a plus as I am always thinking (too much). I don't know for sure at this early stage what will happen but its something to look forward to for now.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good for you Mike, I wish I had found this forum before we got Scooter. I love him dearly and can't imagine life without him, just would have asked more questions and done more research. I hope this works out for you. 

ps...We had our hearts set on a female but fell in love with Scooter when we met the puppies so I would advise you to be flexible and meet the puppies before you choose if possible!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike, I backtracked into this thread when you mentioned George in another. I'm excited for you. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Me, too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so happy for you Mike.


----------

